# another from salvaged wood



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work! I love scavenging for scrap wood and whatever else I find that I can use. I have a nice pile of 2 x 2's I grabbed from the trash that are going to to become lightweight fence posts.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

moustress said:


> Nice work! I love scavenging for scrap wood and whatever else I find that I can use. I have a nice pile of 2 x 2's I grabbed from the trash that are going to to become lightweight fence posts.


2x2 is a real find. I generally go 'skip hunting' , i think in US you call them dumpsters. people hire them when doing work on their home and they are parked in front of their house on the street for a while.

you find allsorts in there!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Matt Steptoe.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Matt Steptoe.


oh aye! I'm very 'scrap heap' challenged


----------

